# Coffee Compass Mystery 10!



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

What do you think?

No descriptors on website but 9 was good enough that I have just ordered a couple of Kgs.....


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Yesterday ordered 500gr beans from them and there was still mystery 9 on sale. If they changed it yesterday to mystery 10, i would have ordered a kg of these surely. Hope we get some feedback from purchasers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have 2 kilos of mystery 8 left. going to open them next! I bought a bulk supply in case you are wondering how old they are!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I can't remember the last mystery beans I had from CC, must have been 4 years ago and might be time to re visit. A lot of of the CC beans were a bit dark for my taste but I had some that were more medium roast and very good..

Is there a forum discount code?


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes there is. You need to ask for it in the cc discount code thread so it can me private messaged to you..


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rom said:


> I can't remember the last mystery beans I had from CC, must have been 4 years ago and might be time to re visit. A lot of of the CC beans were a bit dark for my taste but I had some that were more medium roast and very good..
> 
> Is there a forum discount code?


am not sure how others feel, but I think at £13 per kilo applying a 10% further discount is a bit wide of the mark!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Got my Mystery 9 yesterday so cracking it open next week, so if I love that one I'd best be quick if they've already released 10


----------



## osrix (Feb 15, 2013)

Ooo number 10! Loved 8, 9 was good but not quite as nice as 8 for me.. 10 cant wait, love CC for doing this


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

dfk41 said:


> am not sure how others feel, but I think at £13 per kilo applying a 10% further discount is a bit wide of the mark!


I think I believe I read somewhere, that coffee compass sell these mystery beans at a subsidised price. so I really think trying to get further discount on an already extremely cheap 1kg of high quality beans, is kind of taking the piss.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Iris said:


> I think I believe I read somewhere, that coffee compass sell these mystery beans at a subsidised price. so I really think trying to get further discount on an already extremely cheap 1kg of high quality beans, is kind of taking the piss.


Think they mentioned it in the mystery #9 description.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Any update on this mystery 10... I will be placing an order with CC today & trying to decide on a bean... first time I have ordered from them


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Really quick for CC to change the bean, think 9 must have sold really quickly. Just using that last of 9 up, will need to order some 10. I agree really good price from CC for the mystery bean, only criticism I have about CC is the postage, really don't need 1st class as you have to wait at least a week to de-gas the beans anyway.

That said they are certainly my go to roaster, never had a poor bean from them and best prices in my opinion.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

On their new web site there is a 'note to roaster' section before ordering. Previously I ordered 2 different pack of beans, wanted one of them fresh as possible and the other one from the shelf if they have any (ready to use). As usually they send roast to order but sometimes they send you 4-7 days old beans which is even a bonus imo if you want to use them immediately, anyway on my purchase order paperwork they noted exactly what i asked for and delivered that. Very happy with coffee compass and cant wait to try mystery 10 when i run out of Cuban beans


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Richard and Greg at CC are my pusher-men! They know my roast preference and send me whatever's coming up good at the time of my order...but I've never tried a Mystery Coffee.

At £14/kilo I'm sold. I'm going in!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I have 2 kilo's of mystery 10 now...

had as a quick look... Beans look very uniform in size... very similar colour to raves chatswood which they class as a medium/dark (not traditional dark)...

So when I start using them I'm going to start off treating them just like the chatswood to begin with, which is 20:30 in 30 secs for me.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

Im not 'kind of taking the pi$$', i was enquiring about a discount code that other forum members have been able to user for a number of years. The code might have changed by name but has been available since at least 2015. The code was given, I would imagine by Richard at CC so I guess he still makes some money out of the deal else it wouldn't have been offered. Anyway, I haven't used it as yet



Iris said:


> I think I believe I read somewhere, that coffee compass sell these mystery beans at a subsidised price. so I really think trying to get further discount on an already extremely cheap 1kg of high quality beans, is kind of taking the piss.


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Personally I feel that judging someone for their choice to use a discount code that is offered, especially without knowing them or their financial situation is wide of the mark.

And I am sure as said above that this code and the mystery beans get the company many new customers and orders.



dfk41 said:


> am not sure how others feel, but I think at £13 per kilo applying a 10% further discount is a bit wide of the mark!


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Well said.



Rom said:


> Im not 'kind of taking the pi$$', i was enquiring about a discount code that other forum members have been able to user for a number of years. The code might have changed by name but has been available since at least 2015. The code was given, I would imagine by Richard at CC so I guess he still makes some money out of the deal else it wouldn't have been offered. Anyway, I haven't used it as yet


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

And a lot of tight wads order the Mystery bean and nothing else. The Mystery beans are already highly discounted. Asking for a further discount regardless of your financial state is not on


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> And a lot of tight wads order the Mystery bean and nothing else. The Mystery beans are already highly discounted. Asking for a further discount regardless of your financial state is not on


While I've personally never bothered using the code when buying the mystery bean (mainly because I don't want to take advantage of a good thing only to see the business go under because of it), it's Richard's choice.

It wouldn't be rocket science to have it exempt from other promotions. All it'd take is a notification on the beans page & a bit of code.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> While I've personally never bothered using the code when buying the mystery bean (mainly because I don't want to take advantage of a good thing only to see the business go under because of it), it's Richards choice.
> 
> It wouldn't be rocket science to have it exempt from other promotions. All it'd take is a notification on the beans page & a bit of code.


Or user responsibility


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> And a lot of tight wads order the Mystery bean and nothing else.


Really?

Well I'm safe then, before now I've ordered mystery beans and other beans from CC.. phew!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I was not referring to you! You have been around the forum long enough to know the way it works!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

I know you wasn't











dfk41 said:


> I was not referring to you! You have been around the forum long enough to know the way it works!


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> While I've personally never bothered using the code when buying the mystery bean (mainly because I don't want to take advantage of a good thing only to see the business go under because of it), it's Richard's choice.
> 
> It wouldn't be rocket science to have it exempt from other promotions. All it'd take is a notification on the beans page & a bit of code.


The black friday deal they had was excluded from further discounts.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

What are these beans like? Has anyone started to use them yet?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I have about 4 shots of my chatswood left and then I will be onto mystery 10...

Roasted on the 7th so still a little soon. Will probably be on it by Sunday though but won't be expecting it at it's best then


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> I have about 4 shots of my chatswood left and then I will be onto mystery 10...
> 
> Roasted on the 7th so still a little soon. Will probably be on it by Sunday though but won't be expecting it at it's best then


I'd be interested in people's view I thought a lot 8 but didn't get the best out of 9. May well order a couple of Kees if responses are favourable


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Waiting to finish my current bag before cracking the 10.... Will let you know what I think, although haven't got the skill, equipment or palette of some users so might not be the most helpful.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Ok so I have cracked them open & dialed them in for me (for milk drinks)...

20.5 in

30 out

27/28 secs

this is generally how I pull my shots for milk.

Tastes good to me... but my taste buds have now had it so will report back again tomorrow.

that brew ratio at 22 secs was defo a bit under extracted, 30 was starting to taste a bit over but I need to revisit tomorrow with a fresh mouth lol


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

20.5 in 41 out in 28 secs also tastes good to me in milk... I'd be interested to see how others are pulling their shots with this mystery 10...

Anyone?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I never want to use the 10% discount code when ordering the mystery coffee by itself but when I get a bag of something else with it I do. I think they should add a bit of code to the mystery to stop the discount code applying to it.


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

Had my order arrive last night, the Brazilian coffee I had was roasted on the 7th so all good to go and use, the 10 was too fresh.....well not too fresh for a quick espresso.

Bloody lovely







far nicer than the 9 in espresso form.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

My 10 was roasted on the 7th. It's delicious as a flat white. The espresso was decent too, though I'm still dialling in.

I don't buy the "we're subsidising the price", though. No way they take a voluntary hit. I take it to be a clearance coffee they want rid of.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

filthynines said:


> My 10 was roasted on the 7th. It's delicious as a flat white. The espresso was decent too, though I'm still dialling in.
> 
> I don't buy the "we're subsidising the price", though. No way they take a voluntary hit. I take it to be a clearance coffee they want rid of.


Absolutely, there will be margin in the sale. Retail price will reflect the green price.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

And FWIW I used the discount. I did buy other beans in the same order, but I can't promise I wouldn't have used the discount if I'd only purchased the Mystery. Nor would I complain if they shut off the discount on the Mystery.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

filthynines said:


> My 10 was roasted on the 7th. It's delicious as a flat white. The espresso was decent too, though I'm still dialling in.
> 
> I don't buy the "we're subsidising the price", though. No way they take a voluntary hit. I take it to be a clearance coffee they want rid of.


Interested to see how others are pulling this.... give me some numbers


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Mine was roasted on the 8th, but I've still got half a kilo of another blend in the go, so into the freezer it goes


----------



## mission701 (Oct 15, 2018)

Marginally off topic but for anyone who ordered any of the delightful Cherry Cherry with their Mystery 10, the CC roasted on the 10th is tasting marvellous already. In milk I did 14g in, 30g out in 37 seconds. Yummy.

Pity I then immediately upgraded from stock to IMS baskets and have so far wasted 200g trying to completely re-dial my grinder!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

filthynines said:


> My 10 was roasted on the 7th. It's delicious as a flat white. The espresso was decent too, though I'm still dialling in.
> 
> I don't buy the "we're subsidising the price", though. No way they take a voluntary hit. I take it to be a clearance coffee they want rid of.


Absolute rubbish......Richard spends absolutely ages in sourcing these coffees and tries many varieties before selecting the bean for sale. This includes sending out samples to selective customers asking for opinion. In his view whatever bean he selects there is a very strong reason as to why. Mystery 8 lasted 9 months, thats some stock of the same shite bean


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

mission701 said:


> Marginally off topic but for anyone who ordered any of the delightful Cherry Cherry with their Mystery 10, the CC roasted on the 10th is tasting marvellous already. In milk I did 14g in, 30g out in 37 seconds. Yummy.
> 
> Pity I then immediately upgraded from stock to IMS baskets and have so far wasted 200g trying to completely re-dial my grinder!


I ordered Cherry Cherry at the same time. Roasted on the 7th and is just about ready, but absolutely amazing can really taste the Ethiopian. Will be adding a bag to my next order. On to the mystery 10 next week.....


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

I meant to try the MC10 now it's been sat a few more days, but I'm struggling with my Brazillian beans from CC. By struggling I mean, I can't move away from them!

The Brazil Fazenda Passeio Icatú Natural Proces is really to my taste, nice burnt/tobacco taste finishing with a plum like taste. The Black Friday Brazillian beans where somethig else, probably the nicest I've had in a long time. Sadly when I had to rush away from home I had 250g left and had to ask the wife to freeze them. She popped them in an empty HasBean bag and froze them, on using them they've lost a lot of the taste I've found.

I'm definetly a massive fan of CC, I think it's mostly down to my liking a darker roast with less delicate taste.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

FuzzyFeltDeath said:


> I meant to try the MC10 now it's been sat a few more days, but I'm struggling with my Brazillian beans from CC. By struggling I mean, I can't move away from them!
> 
> The Brazil Fazenda Passeio Icatú Natural Proces is really to my taste, nice burnt/tobacco taste finishing with a plum like taste. The Black Friday Brazillian beans where somethig else, probably the nicest I've had in a long time. Sadly when I had to rush away from home I had 250g left and had to ask the wife to freeze them. She popped them in an empty HasBean bag and froze them, on using them they've lost a lot of the taste I've found.
> 
> I'm definetly a massive fan of CC, I think it's mostly down to my liking a darker roast with less delicate taste.


I am am interested to see how others are getting on with mystery 10... I cracked mine open a little soon but did get good results... since then the coffee has changed & I needed to readjust...

had good milk drinks at 20 in 30 out... 20 in 40 out.... mine are 11 days post roast now & 21 in 30 out tasted really good this morning. I don't get much time to play & only have a few shots a day so keen to see how others are getting on


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

I'll give mine a try this afteroon, I found 8 to be nicer in pour over than espresso, 9 was a bit hit and miss in both.

Will make an espresso after lunch with it. I don't have milk or alternatives anymore so can't comment on the milk versions, although I did try some barista milk on 8 and it made a lovely drink.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

FuzzyFeltDeath said:


> I'll give mine a try this afteroon, I found 8 to be nicer in pour over than espresso, 9 was a bit hit and miss in both.
> 
> Will make an espresso after lunch with it. I don't have milk or alternatives anymore so can't comment on the milk versions, although I did try some barista milk on 8 and it made a lovely drink.


when was yours roasted?


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

Just the though of espresso forced me to make one!

Roasted on the 11th.

15g in, 35g our, 30 seconds. Side note I really dislike the Sage 54mm filter, much rather be able to push 18-20g of benas.

The grind smelt largely of almond/marzipan.

The espresso came out with a nutty/coca flavour, can't really brake it down any more taste wise. Will try again in a day or two, might make a pourover this afternoon or an americano to see how it changes.

I don't think there' a better value bean than the MC thought.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

FuzzyFeltDeath said:


> Just the though of espresso forced me to make one!
> 
> Roasted on the 11th.
> 
> ...


i always dosed 19g with my barista express... it may have touched the shower screen but worked for me...


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm pushing it trying to get 16g in the Sage DTP.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

FuzzyFeltDeath said:


> I'm pushing it trying to get 16g in the Sage DTP.


Maybe be I am a hard tamper... but 19g for me always sat below the cut off depth with the razor tool thing...


----------



## FuzzyFeltDeath (Apr 2, 2018)

Tried it in the v60 this evening and it's pushes it further into the burnt tobacco maybe a little smokey taste region for me. It weird how that would sound unappealing to my old coffee self, but it's definetlythe region of taste that I prefer now. It reminds me a little of a good USofA cup of joe from a diner while we travelled West Coast USA.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

HowardSmith said:


> Interested to see how others are pulling this.... give me some numbers


Not sure you want my numbers! I'm currently on 10 on a Smart Grinder Pro using a La Pavoni. What's your grinder?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

filthynines said:


> Not sure you want my numbers! I'm currently on 10 on a Smart Grinder Pro using a La Pavoni. What's your grinder?


Haha, I was referring to your brew recipe numbers


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

HowardSmith said:


> Haha, I was referring to your brew recipe numbers


Ah gotcha! I'm 16.5g in 33g out. I haven't yet experimented with getting (up to) a 3:1 ratio out of a La Pav - not sure whether it's possible.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

filthynines said:


> My 10 was roasted on the 7th. It's delicious as a flat white. The espresso was decent too, though I'm still dialling in.
> 
> I don't buy the "we're subsidising the price", though. No way they take a voluntary hit. I take it to be a clearance coffee they want rid of.


That's quite an accusation to make. I doubt they lose money on it, I think it's morel likely they earn such a small amount of money by roasting it that it wouldn't be sustainable to price their other coffees in the same way.

I've just done a brew in the Sowden for the first time and using the same grind as I use for espresso I got a lot of silt in the second cup but none in the first. It was very rich and chocolatey with a bit of brown sugar. I've not had it as a straight espresso yet but have made a few flat whites which turned out chocolatey with a really strong marshmallow sweetness. Sowden brewed for 45 minutes. Espresso brewed for about 35-37 seconds for 40g from an 18g dose.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

If I had to guess the mystery beans are there to get people through the door & also to keep people talking on threads like this... All good for business...

my next bean bean may well be a CC bean just because the experience was great... So even if CC only broken even on he mystery beans (doubt it) they win another customer in me & that's the point really...


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Rob1 said:


> That's quite an accusation to make. I doubt they lose money on it, I think it's morel likely they earn such a small amount of money by roasting it that it wouldn't be sustainable to price their other coffees in the same way.


The subsidy bit is a direct reference to their own published description. My clearance comment is pure scepticism; but can you see why I might be sceptical when the usual transparency of information is missing? That's compensated

for by the bargain price, of course. Nice coffee, not buying the marketing.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

HowardSmith said:


> If I had to guess the mystery beans are there to get people through the door & also to keep people talking on threads like this... All good for business...
> 
> my next bean bean may well be a CC bean just because the experience was great... So even if CC only broken even on he mystery beans (doubt it) they win another customer in me & that's the point really...


That must be right - job done!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

filthynines said:


> The subsidy bit is a direct reference to their own published description. My clearance comment is pure scepticism; but can you see why I might be sceptical when the usual transparency of information is missing? That's compensated
> 
> for by the bargain price, of course. Nice coffee, not buying the marketing.


The usual information like the farm who may not be happy with their coffee being advertised at being sold at such a low price? Unless CC have bought the whole harvest, it's conceivable it's available from other roasters for much more.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## jen1979 (Feb 20, 2012)

Just browsing this thread due to a curiousity about this mystery bean and wow how negative so many of the posts are. What a shame that some members of the forum take such an aggressive tone and get judgemental. Seen the same thing on threads about equipment where people have been shot down for mentioning certain brands of grinder etc.

Would be nice if the forum could take a more positive tone and be more welcoming especially to newer posters.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Sadly Jen it's something that ebbs and flows here. The vast majority will give you their time and knowledge freely with a cheery attitude. Hope you continue to find it interesting.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> The usual information like the farm who may not be happy with their coffee being advertised at being sold at such a low price? Unless CC have bought the whole harvest, it's conceivable it's available from other roasters for much more.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


Yeah, that sort of information. But no way of knowing. To believe that to be the motivation I have to believe the story about it too. I doubt CC source directly so don't know how they would come to know that the farm is upset with them.

This risks getting into the realms of the Niche discussion again, which I want to avoid. I'm sceptical of the claims, there's no way for anybody to prove or disprove them, and others are more than welcome to take the info at face value. It didn't stop me buying the coffee, and CC got a nice little order out of me. Everybody wins.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

In fairness, this appears under one of the green coffee descriptions:

"As we are selling these off cheaply we are not going to include the coffee estate or farm name as this would be unfair to them as the coffee is still fabulous. It is our fault for overexuberant purchasing and also the need to make space."

If CC has been upfront enough to say this elsewhere then I don't see why they would spin a yarn for the Mystery.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

filthynines said:


> In fairness, this appears under one of the green coffee descriptions:
> 
> "As we are selling these off cheaply we are not going to include the coffee estate or farm name as this would be unfair to them as the coffee is still fabulous. It is our fault for overexuberant purchasing and also the need to make space."
> 
> If CC has been upfront enough to say this elsewhere then I don't see why they would spin a yarn for the Mystery.


The blurb for the mystery 8 was very similar.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

filthynines said:


> Sadly Jen it's something that ebbs and flows here. The vast majority will give you their time and knowledge freely with a cheery attitude. Hope you continue to find it interesting.


Doubt it, with a few notable exceptions, there is a huge clique on here who gang up on people, there's one on this thread who tried to thread crap a for sale thread that I had up recently.

The item in question was a 1978 La Pav EP being sold for 'spares or repair' and this 'member' tried to cast aspersions relating to bloody seals that hadn't been done on the machine but a quick look at the supplied photos showed the condition of the La Pav and seals would have the least of the buyer's worries, LOL.

This place is mental.

BTW, I've bought loads of coffee from CC and have never had anything but excellent service and super beans.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why are we still disputing the authenticity of a special offer?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

twotone said:


> Doubt it, with a few notable exceptions, there is a huge clique on here who gang up on people, there's one on this thread who tried to thread crap a for sale thread that I had up recently.
> 
> The item in question was a 1978 La Pav EP being sold for 'spares or repair' and this 'member' tried to cast aspersions relating to bloody seals that hadn't been done on the machine but a quick look at the supplied photos showed the condition of the La Pav and seals would have the least of the buyer's worries, LOL.
> 
> ...


 @twotone .. If that was directed at me , I posted in the grubby piston thread .. I made no mention of seals .. I said that this is a picture of one of my La Pavs .. I have a little collection of La Pavonis waiting work .. I knew exactly what I was buying when I bought yours . As of yet I have no clique I am a member of .


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

What flavours are people tasting on this?


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Jacko112 said:


> What flavours are people tasting on this?


first thing I though was a biscuit kind of taste. Like the aftertaste from a digestive....

u will never see that on a packs 'tasting notes' lol


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Nicknak said:


> @twotone .. If that was directed at me , I posted in the grubby piston thread .. I made no mention of seals .. I said that this is a picture of one of my La Pavs .. I have a little collection of La Pavonis waiting work .. I knew exactly what I was buying when I bought yours . As of yet I have no clique I am a member of .


No nothing to do with you mate, the post was pulled in the for sale thread after I complained about it.

Thanks again for buying the LA Pav, it was a pleasure dealing with you.

Kind regards.


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@twotone ..I didn't see that ..I was going to get right humpy glad I didn't









Likewise nice easy transaction .


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

There is more talking sh*t in this thread that talking coffee.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It does seam to meander a bit..

Top and bottom is CC do a cheap deal on the understanding it is what it is. Bit like seconds I guess in an unnamed box. just not good enough to sell named at full price, but still better than anything else at the cheap price.

If this starts wandering off too far I'll prune it back. Shame because price/quality etc is a fair discussion so long as it doesn't drift into personal comments. There will always be those who like a bargain, which again is fair enough, as well as those who want to squeeze a it more out of the price. All I'll say on that is if the discount code works then they must be fine with it. But that's up to the individual and if they feel morally right in using it. if it doesn't work, then there's your answer and you can't really moan about it can you... Right mod-hat off... Carry on as you were.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Rhys.........Richard actually takes the utmost care with these beans. They are not seconds, special offers or the like. He picks a bean based on it having something different, but does not get it right every time. I sampled a couple of potential beans for Mystery 9 that did not cut the mustard


----------



## jackk (Dec 14, 2014)

How does it compare to Mark 8/9?


----------



## onthelathe (Oct 2, 2018)

HowardSmith said:


> first thing I though was a biscuit kind of taste. Like the aftertaste from a digestive....
> 
> u will never see that on a packs 'tasting notes' lol


I've just bought a couple of kilos of Mystery 10 and pulled a few cups on the La Pav. I thought it had a quite distinctive flavour, which I liked, but couldn't really place it. Then I read this and thought it very apt.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

twotone said:


> Doubt it, with a few notable exceptions, there is a huge clique on here who gang up on people, there's one on this thread who tried to thread crap a for sale thread that I had up recently.
> 
> The item in question was a 1978 La Pav EP being sold for 'spares or repair' and this 'member' tried to cast aspersions relating to bloody seals that hadn't been done on the machine but a quick look at the supplied photos showed the condition of the La Pav and seals would have the least of the buyer's worries, LOL.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear everyone, it was me. I wasn't aware I was part of a clique though.

Not really sure what aspersions I tried to cast...

The sale was made at the time I made the comment which was simply "does anybody else find it strange that all of the seals were replaced except for the ones that need replacing most often" or something along those lines. I thought it was ironic is all, especially since you had the shower screen off for replacement twice. Not sure why you're so offended by my observation or why you think it's implying something about the seals...

I was meaning to bring it up with the mods as that kind of discussion in a for sale thread has its place, but I let it go, but since you apparently can't....while the machine was sold as 'for spares or repair' there was a line about the heating element working fine. One of the things that can lead users to need to replace the seals on the heating element and base more regularly than should be necessary is the warping of the old copper heating elements as they 'cup' or become egg shaped the gaskets obviously won't create a seal as they get compressed. You might have replaced all of the seals just because you wanted to once and you might have done it again out of necessity or caution. You didn't say why you replaced all of the seals hence my observation. It's not difficult to respond to something like that with transparency in a sale thread but instead you decided you'd whine the mods and get the post deleted probably because you didn't want anything to get in the way of a sale.

My observation was posted after the sale was made for scrap prices so I kept it light hearted and hoped you'd provide more information because I was curious, not to cast aspersions (I assume you mean you thought I was implying the gaskets hadn't been replaced?).

Maybe respond via a PM rather than in a thread about the Mystery 10. You wouldn't want to 'thread crap' now...

This place is mental indeed.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Ordered. Couldnt try 9 but hope it's tastier than mystery 8


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Inspector said:


> Ordered. Couldnt try 9 but hope it's tastier than mystery 8


Didn't try 8, but got a kg of 9 and was hot and miss for me, but heard wonderful things about 8......what was it that you didn't like?


----------



## Teejay (Dec 4, 2017)

Jason1wood said:


> Didn't try 8, but got a kg of 9 and was hot and miss for me, but heard wonderful things about 8......what was it that you didn't like?


I thought 8 was delightful bought 2Kg, I found it great as either a pour over or espresso. Then I bought 9 and was not that impressed, it could very well with me being a newbie. Hoping for for some good reviews of 10.


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

Rob1 said:


> Just to be clear everyone, it was me. I wasn't aware I was part of a clique though.
> 
> Not really sure what aspersions I tried to cast...
> 
> ...


Blah blah blah, total pish, don't bother replying mate you've made a **** of yourself twice now.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Any chance we can get back to discussing people's view on the coffee??


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'm really enjoying it. Getting through the kilo very very quickly


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Still haven't had it as straight espresso. More of the chocolate is coming through now 15 days post roast. It's probably at its peak or just past it.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

How's everybody pulling their shots.

quite enjoying mine at 20in 30out 30 secs... something's round there


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Consistently pulling at 35/36 seconds 18g in 40g out. 20:30 is really tight but probably close to what I get in 30 seconds.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> Consistently pulling at 35/36 seconds 18g in 40g out. 20:30 is really tight but probably close to what I get in 30 seconds.


I actually like like it at 20 in 40 out too... in milk... I think this bean is quite forgiving. Maybe just my tastebuds have had it!


----------



## onthelathe (Oct 2, 2018)

I did a few cups with 12 in with a full pull of the lever giving about 32 to 36 out. Later I used a scale to give 24 out. I think I prefer the former.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Interesting I might have to give a longer shot a try. Did you pressure profile at all or was the pull made at quite a consistent pressure?


----------



## onthelathe (Oct 2, 2018)

I put a bit more pressure on at the start and let it tail off a bit. Nothing too scientific though.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Jason1wood said:


> Didn't try 8, but got a kg of 9 and was hot and miss for me, but heard wonderful things about 8......what was it that you didn't like?


it was really muted and bland when comparing against other beans from coffee compass. Maybe my expectations were really high from a mystery bean. It was only about 100grms i have been offered to try from a forum member. Maybe i couldn't get the temperature right that time (i didn't have PID back then) or i should have pulled longer or shorter. Don't know its too late anyway







i will experiment more with Mystery 10 now to get the best out of it for sure.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I get a really clean acidity from the straight espresso and a touch of vanilla not really any chocolate. Now I can see where that marshmallow taste comes from. It's definitely better in a milk drink for me. I'll be getting another bag for sure as the stuff I roast myself seems wasted in a milk drink as all the flavours disappear and you're left with something generic and boring. With this you get more flavours in milk which is rare in my experience.


----------



## onthelathe (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm now using these with the Sage DTP, 20g in 40g out in 30s with a Niche grinder setting of 22. A sip of the straight espresso seems to be in the sweet spot to me but I like a longer milk drink so turn it into a cappuccino which is delicious. I'm getting better results with the DTP than with the La Pavoni. Probably my lever technique needs refining.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

First bag of this arrived yesterday, not sure when it was roasted but will probably crack in to it tomorrow - through necessity and bad coffee planning









Will try my usual 18:36 in around 30 seconds and see what it's like.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

GingerBen said:


> First bag of this arrived yesterday, not sure when it was roasted but will probably crack in to it tomorrow - through necessity and bad coffee planning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would leave it for a week If I were you. The roast date is on the bag, it may be the batch number.

i found it really improved after a week.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> I would leave it for a week If I were you. The roast date is on the bag, it may be the batch number.
> 
> i found it really improved after a week.


ah ok of the batch number is the roast date then that makes sense. Will leave it a while then. Thanks


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

So mine is now 5 days post roast and as it's all I've got I went in. Darker beans than I would normally go for. Nice smell with a sort of fermented undertone. Wonder if these are a natural?

Made as a flat white, got a beautifully gloopy 18:36g shot in just over 30 seconds and this type of shot tends to be typical from the cc beans I've had before. Slightly darker beans with the niche seem to produce very nice looking shots in the naked portafilter. Taste wise it was alright, a bit something and nothing really. Probably needs more time to rest so I'll see how it goes over the next few days. That said for the price it's perfectly drinkable with milk so I'm not unhappy. Will try the espresso later and see if there are any outstanding flavour notes.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

I have played with this a fair bit & almost got through 2kg now.

For me it's a nice bean, just very normal. I always drink with milk & it works well but doesn't really stand out too well IMO.

The best shots I have had from this so far have been around 20in 30out in 50ish seconds. But I would actually like to play a little more with longer ratios too.

I do do like it but feel it is not bold enough for me in milk. I ordered some jampit hit & that is in a whole different world as far as how bold it is!



GingerBen said:


> So mine is now 5 days post roast and as it's all I've got I went in. Darker beans than I would normally go for. Nice smell with a sort of fermented undertone. Wonder if these are a natural?
> 
> Made as a flat white, got a beautifully gloopy 18:36g shot in just over 30 seconds and this type of shot tends to be typical from the cc beans I've had before. Slightly darker beans with the niche seem to produce very nice looking shots in the naked portafilter. Taste wise it was alright, a bit something and nothing really. Probably needs more time to rest so I'll see how it goes over the next few days. That said for the price it's perfectly drinkable with milk so I'm not unhappy. Will try the espresso later and see if there are any outstanding flavour notes.


----------



## rdpx (Jul 18, 2016)

Perhaps CC only offer the discount code so they can make judgements about the moral standards of some of their customers?

It never occurred to me before that offers from retailers came with such complicated strings attached!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Today i played with these beans a little. Roasted on 24th. So far i got the best results from 16gr in 32 out in 28 seconds. No pre infusion, 9 bar. Haven't tried as a shorter pull yet. 1:2 and 1:2.2 i have tried and for me even 1:2.2 was almost over extracted so i didnt go any furter. It's still not a wow but tasty as a flat white.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Try as I might I can't get a decent shot from these beans, I'm still experimenting with my new machine (Fracino Piccino) but with the other beans I've tried it was fairly quick to find the right grind and pour a decent shot, I've gone through a lot of Mystery 10, and still am only getting passable, though very thin shots. I'll try again in the morning!


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Junglebert said:


> Try as I might I can't get a decent shot from these beans, I'm still experimenting with my new machine (Fracino Piccino) but with the other beans I've tried it was fairly quick to find the right grind and pour a decent shot, I've gone through a lot of Mystery 10, and still am only getting passable, though very thin shots. I'll try again in the morning!


I played about a bit and couldn't settle.

The bean is Never going to jump out at you & hit you in he face. It is a smooth easy bean. Biscuit/vanilla type notes...

What ratio & time have you tried? & you dose?

Are you drinking espresso or milk based drinks?


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm having trouble getting the grind right, I go from choking the machine to a thin shot in a turn of the grinder.

I'm doing 14g at 1:2 ish, and solely espresso, no milk.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

What grinder are you using? I think I've heard a solution to stepped grinders as increasing or decreasing dose appropriately.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Junglebert said:


> I'm having trouble getting the grind right, I go from choking the machine to a thin shot in a turn of the grinder.
> 
> I'm doing 14g at 1:2 ish, and solely espresso, no milk.


I drink in milk but 1:2 is too much yield for me. Just loaded my hopper up with mystery 10 again.

Pulled a 1:1.5 which was 20.5in 32out in 34secs. Tasted smooth & really easy to drink in milk. Spot on for me. Wife had a sip & approved too.

Then...

Pulled a 1:2 which was 20.5in 40.7out in 31 secs. Was over extracted. Didn't say anything but asked my wife to taste again, asking which she preferred. She said the first... Reason - second one is bitter. Spot of wifey.

So for me I like this at 1:1.5.

Keep your 1:2 ratio grind & pull it at 1:1.5. Then keep grinding finer until it is bitter. Then back it off a bit. See how you get on. This is where a second person is useful to bounce feedback off.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I think that's the second time I've seen something like that written recently (20 in and 40 out was *overextracted*, but then 20 in and 30 out isn't) when extracting for similar times. I've always thought yield out in g was just a measure of brew strength (how much water had been put through) and extraction yield (over, under and good extractions) shouldn't be affected so long as time remains the same. By decreasing strength and keeping time the same you'll be grinding coarser (to let more water through)...I know it's slightly more complex than that as you then start talking about how much a grind of a specific size extracts vs a smaller one and how even the extraction is (i.e a larger grind might over extract compared to a smaller one as water might not penetrate to the centre) but generally I thought overextraction would only really be a problem when increasing time to hit a larger yield especially in espresso.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> I think that's the second time I've seen something like that written recently (20 in and 40 out was *overextracted*, but then 20 in and 30 out isn't) when extracting for similar times. I've always thought yield out in g was just a measure of brew strength (how much water had been put through) and extraction yield (over, under and good extractions) shouldn't be affected so long as time remains the same. By decreasing strength and keeping time the same you'll be grinding coarser (to let more water through)...I know it's slightly more complex than that as you then start talking about how much a grind of a specific size extracts vs a smaller one and how even the extraction is (i.e a larger grind might over extract compared to a smaller one as water might not penetrate to the centre) but generally I thought overextraction would only really be a problem when increasing time to hit a larger yield especially in espresso.


Your dose:yield ratio dictates the strength yes. So a 1:1 is stronger than a 1:3 for example.

The biggest influencer to a 'good extraction' is also the dose:yield ratio.

For example a dark bean is more soluble & may be correctly extracted at 1:1.5 ... & a lighter bean may be less soluble & may require more water through the puck to achieve a good extraction, so maybe a 1:3 is better. Assuming similar times.

The 1:1.5 extraction will be stronger. The 1:3 extraction will be weaker. Both will be extracted correctly.

If you wanted to make the lighter bean extraction stronger you could grind finer, increase time & drop the yield. The extra contact time will help extract more from the puck with less water passing through. But yield is a much greater variable than time & should be tweaked before time to get a balanced extraction.

This is my understanding anyway.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> What grinder are you using? I think I've heard a solution to stepped grinders as increasing or decreasing dose appropriately.


A Macap M5D, which is stepless. I tried something I got from Django the other day this morning, decent shot on my first try, very good shot on my second, looks like the Mystery 10 doesn't agree with the way I work.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Junglebert said:


> A Macap M5D, which is stepless. I tried something I got from Django the other day this morning, decent shot on my first try, very good shot on my second, looks like the Mystery 10 doesn't agree with the way I work.


What was the mystery 10 roast date?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

HowardSmith said:


> Your dose:yield ratio dictates the strength yes. So a 1:1 is stronger than a 1:3 for example.
> 
> The biggest influencer to a 'good extraction' is also the dose:yield ratio.
> 
> ...


A more soluble bean will need less water or decreased contact time, a less soluble bean will need more water or increased contact time. Yes.

Changing yield shouldn't by itself influence over or under extraction. e.g 1:2 strength over-extracts at 50 seconds. Changing strength to 1:2.5 (grinding coarser or dosing less) and keeping contact time the same at 50 seconds shouldn't push extraction down or up as you're just pushing more water through, contact time remains the same. Changing yield to 1:1.5 without changing the grind brings contact time down to 40 seconds and maybe you don't over extract.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Rob1 said:


> A more soluble bean will need less water or decreased contact time, a less soluble bean will need more water or increased contact time. Yes.
> 
> Changing yield shouldn't by itself influence over or under extraction. e.g 1:2 strength over-extracts at 50 seconds. Changing strength to 1:2.5 (grinding coarser or dosing less) and keeping contact time the same at 50 seconds shouldn't push extraction down or up as you're just pushing more water through, contact time remains the same. Changing yield to 1:1.5 without changing the grind brings contact time down to 40 seconds and maybe you don't over extract.


Not sure I follow your logic. I may be miss understanding something.

Are you saying you think time is a more influential variable than yield with regards to dialling in espresso?

If so that would contradict most of the info I have learnt & would go against how I dial in.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Had this in a french press earlier 16g coffee to 250g water. Used the James Hoffman method but probably left it too long for the second steep (around 15 mins). It was alright, drinkable but nothing to shout about. I think that's probably what this coffee is all about though isn't it. It's not going to be mind blowing for the price but if it's drinkable and not offensive (which it wasn't) then it's good enough.

I'll try another later and go tighter on the grind as I still had a lot of silt in the cup although I appreciate technique is a factor here. My theory being a bit finer will actually produce less of the unwanted 'fines' than going coarser will or is that rubbish?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> A more soluble bean will need less water or decreased contact time, a less soluble bean will need more water or increased contact time. Yes.
> 
> Changing yield shouldn't by itself influence over or under extraction. e.g 1:2 strength over-extracts at 50 seconds. Changing strength to 1:2.5 (grinding coarser or dosing less) and keeping contact time the same at 50 seconds shouldn't push extraction down or up as you're just pushing more water through, contact time remains the same. Changing yield to 1:1.5 without changing the grind brings contact time down to 40 seconds and maybe you don't over extract.


Shot time isn't that reliable a driver of extraction. Shots of 50s could be under or over depending on grind & ratio.

Grinding coarser is likely to lead to shorter brew times at longer ratios. So if 1:2 at 50s works, there's no reason why 1:2.5 or 1:3 wouldn't work in less time (what you lose in unreliable time, you gain in reliable beverage mass). Higher yield makes higher extraction more feasible. Keeping short & just relying on grind will cap your extractions at some point, because you can't pass enough water through the puck, or grinding finer still doesn't let the water permeate the puck properly.

Most folk won't be over-extracting at 1:1.5, unless they're really charcoal beans.

At comparable roast levels, beans don't vary that much in terms of solubility, the soluble ones will land in the higher end of the range, the less soluble in the lower range, but the range will remain pretty constant.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Shot time isn't that reliable a driver of extraction. Shots of 50s could be under or over depending on grind & ratio.
> 
> Grinding coarser is likely to lead to shorter brew times at longer ratios. So if 1:2 at 50s works, there's no reason why 1:2.5 or 1:3 wouldn't work in less time (what you lose in unreliable time, you gain in reliable beverage mass). Higher yield makes higher extraction more feasible. Keeping short & just relying on grind will cap your extractions at some point, because you can't pass enough water through the puck, or grinding finer still doesn't let the water permeate the puck properly.
> 
> ...


I was going to tag you to get your input. I'm not really that great at discussing the specifics of over/under extraction. If I had a refractometer I'd feel a lot better about it.

My understanding was that you should be able to take a bean and brew it properly at a variety of ratios and that switching from 1:1.5 to 1:2 or 1:3 by itself wouldn't cause over extraction unless you didn't change the grind size and brewed it for longer and longer each time.

"if 1:2 at 50s works there's no reason 1:2.5 or 1:3 wouldn't work in less time" doesn't make sense to me. Are you implying by omission that there's a reason different brew ratios wouldn't work in the same time or more time? You wouldn't grind coarser and pull a 1:2.5 in 20 seconds and say you expect it to be ok because 1:2 in 50s was fine. If 1:2 in 50s works 1:1.5 or 1:1 in 40s might be under extracted, surely?

I just dial in by taste and don't put too much thought into it. If I taste it and it's acrid with a horrible bitterness that hits the back of the throat or get that in the after taste I go coarser and try again for the same ratio. I don't brew it with the same grind for a shorter time (lower ratio). If I taste some roasty notes, maybe a bit of bitterness or bitter dark chocolate flavours that I don't want I'll lower the ratio and after tasting maybe grind coarser and increase ratio, but I wouldn't say a coffee is over extracted just because it has some bitter roasty notes. If I have a really acidic coffee that's sour to me I wouldn't necessarily grind finer, just brew for longer (first at least) to up the yield. If it's under extracted I'd expect it to be thin and weird with a horrible slippery kind of sourness and I'd grind finer and try again for the same ratio.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> I was going to tag you to get your input. I'm not really that great at discussing the specifics of over/under extraction. If I had a refractometer I'd feel a lot better about it.
> 
> My understanding was that you should be able to take a bean and brew it properly at a variety of ratios and that switching from 1:1.5 to 1:2 or 1:3 by itself wouldn't cause over extraction unless you didn't change the grind size and brewed it for longer and longer each time.


Sure, this is correct in terms of grind size. And to some degree relates to time, though being able to hit the same extraction at 1:1.5 might be challenging for a lot of folk.



Rob1 said:


> "if 1:2 at 50s works there's no reason 1:2.5 or 1:3 wouldn't work in less time" doesn't make sense to me. Are you implying by omission that there's a reason different brew ratios wouldn't work in the same time or more time? You wouldn't grind coarser and pull a 1:2.5 in 20 seconds and say you expect it to be ok because 1:2 in 50s was fine. If 1:2 in 50s works 1:1.5 or 1:1 in 40s might be under extracted, surely?.


With a longer brew ratio you have more water passing through the puck, obviously if it jets through in a few s then it might not get enough time to wash out a decent level of extraction. But if you have a grind that extracts normally at 1:3, the flow through the puck can be quicker than for 1:1.5. 20-30s might be enough?

1:2 might extract OK in 30-40s & may never over extract. 1:1 would be very hard to over extract, even at a minute or more.

Level of extraction at 1:2 might vary quite a bit depending on a grinder, but it is possible for there not to be a massive difference in extraction between 2x 1:2 shots one of 30s the other of 50s with the same grinder. They can still taste different though, the longer shot might extract a little more, but also have a lot more fines making their way into the cup, making the shot more bitter, maybe more powdery in texture. It's bitter, it tastes worse, this is because the grind might be too fine but not directly related to extraction.



Rob1 said:


> "I just dial in by taste and don't put too much thought into it. If I taste it and it's acrid with a horrible bitterness that hits the back of the throat or get that in the after taste I go coarser and try again for the same ratio. I don't brew it with the same grind for a shorter time (lower ratio). If I taste some roasty notes, maybe a bit of bitterness or bitter dark chocolate flavours that I don't want I'll lower the ratio and after tasting maybe grind coarser and increase ratio, but I wouldn't say a coffee is over extracted just because it has some bitter roasty notes. If I have a really acidic coffee that's sour to me I wouldn't necessarily grind finer, just brew for longer (first at least) to up the yield. If it's under extracted I'd expect it to be thin and weird with a horrible slippery kind of sourness and I'd grind finer and try again for the same ratio.


In the end if you are too fine, you can recognise this & correct by going coarser, whether extraction is the issue or not. But, there are different causes & types of bitterness, over-extraction might only be the cause of a few of them, notably sickly, smoky, hop like bitterness? I don't associate chocolate with any level of extraction, if it's a chocolatey coffee I expect it at normal levels of extraction. If it's not in the notes, like any other odd flavour that jumps out/dominates, that isn't supposed to be there, I'll likely attribute it to a problem, rather than add a tasting note 

Some bitterness, charred & roasty flavours are apparent just on the cusp of a good extraction, going further can push past this into a more balanced shot. I suspect that a lot of folk who dial in incrementally by taste & back off the grind when they hit "bitterness" aren't actually pushing the extractions, more likely on the borders of under & normal?

I do the same for lighter roasts, push more water through for a larger yield, if anything this might mean going a little coarser. If I go back to a darker roast, at first I'll brew exactly the same way. If it is flat/dull, I'll shorten the ratio and see if that livens it up. Darker roasts don't taste as sharp & tart at under extraction, in fact some taste quite pleasant there. So, someone could be brewing all their shots on the low side, getting away with it with darker coffee & only recognising the issue with lighter coffee.

Under can be thin, sour, weird, but for short shots under is more likely to be very strong & thick.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Just watch this video... Matt Perger does a good job of making espresso extraction pretty simple.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

HowardSmith said:


> Just watch this video... Matt Perger does a good job of making espresso extraction pretty simple.


Yeah I saw that a while ago. It pretty much describes the process I go through. I.e. if sour up yield and grind finer from there. I skip doing that if it's under extracted (not just sour or not as good as it can be (as per his second example)) and just grind finer straight away.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

Just got a kg of Mystery 10 delivered along with some other beans. I'd put in the roaster notes (thanks to whoever suggested that here!) that I needed some beans to use right away and some that would still be good by end of the month, didn't matter which ones. However Mystery 10 has no roast date on it! I guess I should ring them and ask?

My other two bags had the usual colourful label with my name on it and a roast date... all 3 bags had the smaller white best before sticker on the back, all identical. So that didn't help.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

mschole said:


> Just got a kg of Mystery 10 delivered along with some other beans. I'd put in the roaster notes (thanks to whoever suggested that here!) that I needed some beans to use right away and some that would still be good by end of the month, didn't matter which ones. However Mystery 10 has no roast date on it! I guess I should ring them and ask?
> 
> My other two bags had the usual colourful label with my name on it and a roast date... all 3 bags had the smaller white best before sticker on the back, all identical. So that didn't help.


There should be a batch code somewhere on the bag where the date can be found. No idea why they don't just put a roast date on them.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> There should be a batch code somewhere on the bag where the date can be found. No idea why they don't just put a roast date on them.
> 
> Laissez les bons temps rouler


That's what I mean, the batch code (white sticker) is identical on all 3 bags, despite different roasting dates on the 2 non-Mystery bags.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

mschole said:


> That's what I mean, the batch code (white sticker) is identical on all 3 bags, despite different roasting dates on the 2 non-Mystery bags.


I'd say they were all roasted on the same day then. What date did you order them & what does the sticker say?

Just because you asked for rested coffee doesn't mean they sent you any.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

HowardSmith said:


> I'd say they were all roasted on the same day then. What date did you order them & what does the sticker say?
> 
> Just because you asked for rested coffee doesn't mean they sent you any.


Ordered Tues this week. Shipped Wed.

One bag says hand-roasted 1/2 the other hand-roasted 4/2. The big kg bag says nothing. I am assuming Mystery 10 is probably the least rested?

The note I put in the order was highlighted in the paper copy that was included, so I would hope that would mean they'd done what I asked -- or would have hand-written "sorry couldn't do it due to XYX"


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

mschole said:


> Ordered Tues this week. Shipped Wed.
> 
> One bag says hand-roasted 1/2 the other hand-roasted 4/2. The big kg bag says nothing. I am assuming Mystery 10 is probably the least rested?
> 
> The note I put in the order was highlighted in the paper copy that was included, so I would hope that would mean they'd done what I asked -- or would have hand-written "sorry couldn't do it due to XYX"


So the one bag was roasted on the 1st the other on the 4th & the mystery 10 is a mystery. I presumed it was roasted on the date which is on the sticker. But maybe not if you're saying the info does not correspond to the 'hard roasted' note on the custom label.

They are good to deal with on the phone if you really want to know.


----------



## mschole (Aug 26, 2015)

HowardSmith said:


> So the one bag was roasted on the 1st the other on the 4th & the mystery 10 is a mystery. I presumed it was roasted on the date which is on the sticker. But maybe not if you're saying the info does not correspond to the 'hard roasted' note on the custom label.
> 
> They are good to deal with on the phone if you really want to know.


Yes, the identical white sticker on all three bags says 5/2 so the day they packed it I assume. Will ring them tomorrow to ask.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

mschole said:


> Yes, the identical white sticker on all three bags says 5/2 so the day they packed it I assume. Will ring them tomorrow to ask.


Would assume the mystery was 0-2 days post roast when sent. The rested beans were the ones from the 1st. G2G by the weekend.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I always assumed the white sticker indicated roast date but I got a hand written note telling me when it was roasted that was completely different.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Finally got some mk10 in the grinder after taking an eon to finish my last bag of beans....

Not fully dialed in yet but first impressions are is better than the mk9, but still not as good as the mk8, but will see as we go through the bag.

I found i preferred 1:2.5 in around 40s but haven't put my finger on the flavours yet....


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Meant to follow up. I got more disappointed with this as I went through the bag. Couldn't really extract some decent sweetness from this as espresso and it was often thin rather than gloopy with very little crema. Its ok as americano, but i always seemed to be walking a thin ridge between sour and bitter. I'm quite willing to accept this may be lack of skill on my part.

I won't be stocking up, but I hope everyone else got better results


----------



## Orabas (Nov 5, 2013)

I'd agree with your comments. I find it a little thin as well.

I mainly bought these beans to help me dial in my pid and whilst I've had some decent results id says I'm a little underwhelmed and likely won't order any more either.


----------



## mt1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Newbie question - had a 1kg delivered yesterday with a roast date of 08/05. Do I leave them in the package for week before using ?


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

7-10 days is average, and the packing will have an air valve that will allow gases to escape as the rest


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

So I just ordered so of the Brazil Ipanema Premier Cru and the discount code wasn't accepted with the message that it wasn't valid for the items in the cart BUT I checked it against other coffees and the Mystery 10 and it was accepted so now I can use it for the mystery guilt free in the future.


----------



## Dorian (Sep 5, 2016)

Hi agree with the previous comments, cannot get a decent crema out of this, just got a kilo... I am a bit disappointed but I ll blame it on me, I should have checked the last page of the thread as well


----------

